# iPhone app!



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Took until discovering this app today to get a profile pic... Or any pic as I always use my phone. App is called tapatalk. Have to pay for it  hopefully I don't get picture happy. But here's another .


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow! What a cutie!! Love the pic... Does that mean you pay per picture or just the first time you purchase it?


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Pay just to download the app. And you can use it for many forums, not just this one.


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey SteelCity - Dozer is one handsome boy! Based on another post, it sounds like you are getting a second V in three weeks? Wonderful! I think I remember you put off getting a second one when Dozer had some health issues...things must be good if you are plunging back into puppy madness!  Congratulations!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks blue. Yes, he's doing well. No incidents on his meds. The only "issue" otherwise is that we usu come home to him shaking, freq in front of the window. So we're not sure if it's his tremors or seperation anxiety. If the latter, we hope a playmate will resolve or lessen the shakes.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Testing out tapatalk. This is pretty cool to post pics.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Sure is!!


----------

